# Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper



## Bioschnitzel (5. Mai 2015)

*Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Guten Tag liebe Forengemeinde. 

Ich weiß nicht ob mir hier jemand helfen kann, aber ein Versuch ist es wert. 

Ich wohne in einer Mietwohnung und habe schon eine Zeit lang Aufkleber dran mit "Bitte keine Werbung, keine Zeitungen". Auch habe ich bereits bei mehreren Austräger-Firmen ein Briefkastenverbot. 
Leider landet trotzdem regelmäßig die Wochenzeitung bei mir im Briefkasten, manchmal sogar doppelt. Auch wurde mir schon 2x hintereinander mein Aufkleber mit einem Schlüssel weggekratzt. Das blöde ist, das ich leider nie den jenigen erwische, der anscheinend sonst nichts im Leben zutun hat als mir auf den Sack zu gehen. Evtl sogar ein Nachbar der seine Werbung bei mir reinschmeißt und mein Aufkleber abrubbelt. Ich kann es halt nicht so einfach herausfinden. 
So langsam nervt mich das tierisch an, zumal es auch Strafbar ist (zählt als Belästung) wenn unaddressierte Post eingeworfen wird, wenn ein Hinweis am Briefkasten steht. 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, es muss eine Lösung her. 
Ich dachte mir evtl. gibt es eine Art "Einsatz" für den Briefkasten, wo nur noch ein schmaler Schlitz für maximal A4 große Briefe drin ist. Leider finde ich dazu nichts (kann doch nicht der Erste mit der Idee sein?) und es muss natürlich ohne Beschädigung des Briefkastens einsetzbar sein (da es nicht meiner Ist). 
Das ganze macht es noch komplierzierte, dass es so ein "Massenbriefkasten" ist, also so übereinander gestapelt und nach wenigen Zentimetern knickt er schräg nach unten. 

Evtl hat jemand eine Idee für eine Umsetzung, ich würde auch bis 50€ dafür ausgeben. 

Danke schon mal für eure Tipps!


----------



## TheOnLY (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Mein spontaner Vorschlag bei deinem doch rechtseltsamen Problem wäre einfach ein Brett nehmen , einen Schlitz in gewünschter Größe reinsägen (oder evtl auch mit einem Bohrer?)  und von Innen vor den Einwurfschlitz kleben (zb. mit doppelseitigem Klebeband)


----------



## Arino (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Wenn ein Brett  an dem Briefkasten montierst und du irgendwann mal was größeres als eine Postkarte bekommst ärgerst du dich 
Lieber eine IP Kamera anbringen und schauen wer dir die Werbung da rein klatscht ^^
Ansonsten würde ich behaupten du holst dir ein Postfach und lässt alles dort hin leiten.. Dann haben die Nachbarn halt nen verschandeltes Postkastenbild


----------



## naruto8073 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Rufe doch mal bei der Zeitung per Telefon an und beschwere dich über die Austräger. 
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und nach den Anruf hab keine Zeitung/Werbung mehr bekommen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*



TheOnLY schrieb:


> Mein spontaner Vorschlag bei deinem doch rechtseltsamen Problem wäre einfach ein Brett nehmen , einen Schlitz in gewünschter Größe reinsägen (oder evtl auch mit einem Bohrer?)  und von Innen vor den Einwurfschlitz kleben (zb. mit doppelseitigem Klebeband)



Ja sowas in der Art hatte ich mir überlegt. Wäre halt schön wenn ich es schon wo kaufen könnte.



Arino schrieb:


> Wenn ein Brett  an dem Briefkasten montierst und du irgendwann mal was größeres als eine Postkarte bekommst ärgerst du dich
> Lieber eine IP Kamera anbringen und schauen wer dir die Werbung da rein klatscht ^^
> Ansonsten würde ich behaupten du holst dir ein Postfach und lässt alles dort hin leiten.. Dann haben die Nachbarn halt nen verschandeltes Postkastenbild



Ich lasse nichts größeres zu mir nach Hause liefern. Alles was unter Pakete (und damit schon Luftpolstertüten) geht, wird zu meinen Eltern geschickt. Im Prinzip möchte ich halt nur wichtige adressierte Briefe (Rechnungen, Versicherungsschreiben, dieses ganze Papiergedöhns den man in Deutschland eben bekommt) ankommen.  Und bitte realistisch bleiben, bei einer Mietwohnung kannst du nirgends Kameras am Eingang anbringen, auch würde ich mich damit strafbar machen.

Postfach klingt ideal, darauf bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Muss ich mich mal erkundigen, das macht bisher am meisten Sinn. Dann sollen sie soviel Werbung reinstopfen wie es passt und dann bleibt der Briefkasten eben voll  
Das einzige an der Sache was mich stört sind schreiben wo ich kein Postfach hinterlegen kann. Angenehm ich bekomme irgendwas richterliches oder bin mal zu schnell gefahren. Was passiert dann eigentlich? Kann ja immer mal sein das jemand kein Briefkasten besitzt 




naruto8073 schrieb:


> Rufe doch mal bei der Zeitung per Telefon an und beschwere dich über die Austräger.
> Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und nach den Anruf hab keine Zeitung/Werbung mehr bekommen.



Ich habe schon angerufen und mich beschwert. Deswegen habe ich dort auch den Briefkastenverbot. Die sagen halt auch nur, das der Austräger das dann auf einem Lieferschein sieht, wo die Verbote sind. Diese werden aber anscheinend ignoriert. Das Problem ist, es könnte ja wie gesagt auch ein Nachbar sein der mich ärgert.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Einfach den Briefkasten zuschweißen, kommt garantiert nichts mehr rein 

Spaß bei Seite, habe das gleiche Problem gehabt. Hatte aber das Glück, dass mein Fenster direkt auf die Briefkästen zeigt. Also Kamera an und Action. Habe den Übeltäter erwischt, weil ich wusste, wann er kommt. Falls das ein Zeitungsjunge macht, sei nicht grob zu ihm  Meiner hat mir erklärt, dass er verpflichtet ist überall reinzuwerfen- also er wusste, dass ich es nicht haben will, aber den Job verlieren will er auch nicht- kann ich ehrlich gesagt gut verstehen. Bei uns machen das Studenten, da sind die paar € oft nötig.

Würde mir einfach die Adressen von den Zeitungen, die du nicht haben willst, rausschreiben und dann per Anwalt ein Schreiben schicken.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Naja Zeitung reinschmeißen ist eine Sache, mir aber den Briefkasten zu zerkratzen (mit Schlüssel mein Aufkleber entfernt) geht einfach viel zu weit. 
Anwalt ist so eine Sache, hab keine Rechtsschutzversicherung.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Schreiben aufsetzen, kostet ca 20 € inklusive Steuer ^^ 

Filme einfach mit der Webcam und fang den Typen ab. Ist zwar eine Menge Aufwand, aber ein Spaß hinterher den Typen zur Sau zu machen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Ich kann nicht aus dem Fenster filmen, ich habe keinerlei Blickmöglichkeit auf den Eingang


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Nachbar(sohn) gegenüber, der das für nen 20ziger macht  ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Naja ich könnte Stativ, DSLR und 300mm Objektiv anbieten, macht sich sicher gut, aber ich gebe ungern fremden mein Equipment


----------



## orca113 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Naja Zeitung reinschmeißen ist eine Sache, mir aber den Briefkasten zu zerkratzen (mit Schlüssel mein Aufkleber entfernt) geht einfach viel zu weit.
> Anwalt ist so eine Sache, hab keine Rechtsschutzversicherung.






Bist der einzige der das Problem hat oder sind noch mehr anwohner im Haus die es betrifft? Rede mal mit dem Vermieter er soll mal in die Runde fragen. Vielleicht lässt sich so gemeinsam eine Lösung oder Maßnahme finden?



Du kannst sowas auch der Verbraucherzentrale melden und die Werber melden.

Kann dich jedenfalls gut verstehen. Mich macht Reklame aggressiv. Papierspam


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Anscheinend hat kein anderer das Problem, manche haben auch die Aufkleber drauf und deren Sticker werden nicht mit Schlüssel weggekratzt  
Kann andeuten das ein Nachbar ein Problem mit mir hat, oder das die Austeiler sauer sind, das ich wirklich bei denen angerufen habe um ein Verbot zu erwirken. 
Das tolle ist ja ich darf nicht selber mit dem Verantwortlichen Austräger reden, wegen Datenschutz wollen sie die Person anonym halten die es austrägt. Eine Frechheit wie ich finde. 

Ja Reklame ist so sinnlos, was da an Papier und Tine verschwendet wird, der Hammer.


----------



## XE85 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*



Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Filme einfach mit der Webcam und fang den Typen ab.



Mit filmen von fremden Personen wäre ich sehr vorsichtig ...


----------



## orca113 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*



> Das tolle ist ja ich darf nicht selber mit dem Verantwortlichen Austräger reden, wegen Datenschutz wollen sie die Person anonym halten die es austrägt. Eine Frechheit wie ich finde.
> 
> Ja Reklame ist so sinnlos, was da an Papier und Tine verschwendet wird, der Hammer.



Was inzwischen alles unter Datenschutz fällt... Datenschutz vs Straftaten... Schlimm inzwischen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*



XE85 schrieb:


> Mit filmen von fremden Personen wäre ich sehr vorsichtig ...


Jepp das Recht am eigenen Bild. Schick denen doch das Zeugs einfach Unfrei zurück


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Fremde Personen darf man filmen, solange sie auf öffentlichen Gelände sind und dazu zählt absolute freie Welt   Du kannst den Typen filmen, sogar mit der Kamera direkt in sein Gesicht zoomen - erlaubt. Was nicht erlaubt wäre, die Aufnahme öffentlich zu stellen, ohne sein Gesicht zu retuschieren, weil er keine Person des öffentlichen Lebens ist .. Mit anderen Worte - filmen erlaubt 

Naja, ich habe bei uns an der Uni in meiner Studentenwohnung auch "keine Werbung" seit 3-4 Jahren dran und keine Sorge, es hält sich niemand dran  
Aber an meiner privaten Adresse, macht sowas keiner. Ich denke das mit dem Schlüssel wird der Zusteller sein. Ich meine, ganz ehrlich, welcher Idiot von den Nachbarn hat Zeit die ******* am Briefkasten zu zerkratzen. Du musst ja deine Bewohner da kennen, gibts solche, die extrem gelangweilt sind im Leben ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Wer weiß, wer weiß  
Ich kenne sie bisher kaum, wohne erst seit einem Jahr hier und durch meine Arbeitszeiten treffe ich so gut wie nie jemanden an. Ein paar kenne ich schon vom sehen. Ich vermute ja auch mehr die Auslieferer. Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn der jenige die Zeit hat, mein Briefkasten zu verschandeln, dann hat er auch die Zeit die Zeitung die durch mich übrig bleibt in den nächsten Briefkasten zu packen  

Als ich einzogen bin war es noch besser, da war direkt im Treppenhaus bei den Briefkästen eine kleine Tonne, da konnte jeder direkt die Werbung vom Briefkasten in die Tonne hauen, mit einem Handgriff. Nach ein paar Monaten hat dann aber wohl der Hausmeister die Tonne entfernt (dabei war es eine so perfekte Lösung ). 

Ich wünschte einmal das ich zufällig miterlebe wie der Austräger die austeilt, dann kann ich direkt fragen was denn sein Problem mit mir ist


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Bei uns passiert das gegen 3-4 Uhr morgens


----------



## XE85 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*



Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Fremde Personen darf man filmen, solange  sie auf öffentlichen Gelände sind und dazu zählt absolute freie Welt   Du kannst den Typen filmen, sogar mit der Kamera direkt in sein Gesicht zoomen - erlaubt.



Wie schon einmal gesagt, ich wäre da vorsichtig:

EuGH-Urteil: Einbrecher verklagt Hausbesitzer wegen Videoüberwachung - Nachrichten Bayern - Augsburger Allgemeine



> Dass er ohne seine Einwilligung in der Öffentlichkeit gefilmt wurde,  stelle eine Verletzung seiner Persönlichkeitsrechte dar, sagen die  Richter.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Auch wenn die Idee nicht realistisch ist, wenn ich sowas machen würde dann nicht zum "Beweis", sondern um zu wissen wer der A*sch ist  
Also würde nie rauskommen, wäre nur Mittel zum Zweck  

Aber mal ehrlich, vergessen wir die Kamera-Idee, war klar das sie kommt, aber nicht umsetzbar


----------



## Amon (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Setz dich mit nem Stuhl und nem Baseballschläger vor den Briefkasten und warte ab wer so kommt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Ich würde eher verdeckt auflauen und auf frischer "Tat" ertappen


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Du kannst dir in der Gegend nen harten Image zulegen, dann weiß jeder, wenn dich jemand reizt, spielt er mit dem Feuer  Dann traut sich vielleicht keiner mehr etwas in den Kasten zu werfen.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Du wohnst doch in einem Mehrfamilienhaus.

Hat keiner von deinen Nachbarn Kids ? 

Wenn ja biete denen 10 € an wenn sie dir ein Handyfoto liefern wo der Austräger Werbung bei dir einschmeißt.
Mir haben sie immer die Tageszeitung gestohlen und den Täter zu ermitteln hat mich so nur einen 10er gekostet


----------



## DOcean (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Schild aufhängen -> Achtung Videoüberwachung

Muss ja keine echte Kamera hängen


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*



Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Fremde Personen darf man filmen, solange sie auf öffentlichen Gelände sind



Das gilt nur für gelegentliches Fotografieren und Filmen auf Öffentlichen Plätzen. Das Recht am Eigenen Bild greift übrigens erst, wenn eine einzelne Person den Hauptinhalt eines Fotos darstellt, nicht die zufälligen Passanten vor dem Kölner Dom. Im Gegenzug ist übrigens auch die Verwendung von Hilfsmitteln wie bspw. Leitern nicht erlaubt, wenn man damit über den Zaun ein privates Grundstück filmt.

Hier hingegen handelt es sich um unerlaubte Überwachung des Öffentlichen Raums, weil es ja nicht gelegentlich sondern systematisch erfolgt. Selbst Privates Grundstück kann als öffentlicher Raum gewertet werden, wenn man ohne Hilfsmittel auf das Grundstück gehen kann.


----------



## Amon (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*



Raptor-Gaming schrieb:


> Du kannst dir in der Gegend nen harten Image zulegen, dann weiß jeder, wenn dich jemand reizt, spielt er mit dem Feuer  Dann traut sich vielleicht keiner mehr etwas in den Kasten zu werfen.


Spätestens wenn er den ersten Papier Spammer mit dem Baseballschläger verdroschen hat werden die anderen anfangen zu überlegen ob sie überhaupt in die nahe seines Briefkastens gehen.


----------



## orca113 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Im Briefkasten müsste eine Schlange sein die beißt. 

Finde das so schlimm mit der Reklame. Bei uns ist es zum Glück dank Aufkleber nicht vorgekommen das Werbung eingeworfen wird. Wie sieht's denn denn aus mit einem Postfach bei dir Post?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Naja da scheitert es ja schon an Briefen wo ich kein Postfach hinterlegen kann =/


----------



## Amon (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Frag am besten mal bei der nächsten Verbraucherzentrale nach. Die kann man glaube ich irgendwie verknacken wenn die das ignorieren mit der Werbung.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einsatz für Briefkasten - Werbung und Zeitungsstopper*

Er hat ja kein Haus, also ist vom Grundstück hier keine Rede. Wenn ich mit der Kamera filme, kann mir keiner beweisen, dass die Person der Hauptinhalt ist - es gibt kein Gesetz, der das erlaubt oder verbietet. Wenn einer sich dann beschwert, sag ich "ok, ich habe die Gegend gefilmt und du bist selbst ins Bild reinspaziert" - bei mir hat das bis jetzt ganz gut geklappt, auch mit den Beamten, die meinten mein Auto komplett durchgucken zu wollen. Ich habe da sogar mit meinem Anwalt sehr viel recherchiert und bis jetzt wäre nur das veröffentlichen ohne Genehmigung strafbar. Die Urteile sind immer als "naja" zu betrachten. Aber seit ich gehört habe, dass das Einwohnermeldeamt die Daten frei verkaufen kann und dies auch tut (ja, habe genug Erfahrungen damit gesammelt) gebe ich auf die deutsche Justiz kaum noch was


----------

